# RR: 40. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Horowitz










2.	Ross (with Huggett, Coin, Henry, Vallon)










3.	Tipo










4.	Pletnev










5.	Zacharias










6.	Tomsic










7.	Pogorelich










8.	Staier










9.	Landowska










10.	Michelangeli*










Condensed Listing:	
1.	Horowitz
2.	Ross (with Huggett, Coin, Henry, Vallon)
3.	Tipo
4.	Pletnev
5.	Zacharias
6.	Tomsic
7.	Pogorelich
8.	Staier
9.	Landowska
10.	Michelangeli

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

